# Slippy 1- Crotalus Horridus (Timber Canebrake Rattlesnake) -0



## Slippy

View attachment 13070


This morning Mrs Slippy and I were picking up rocks and tossing them away from the areas that I bushhog on one of our back roads. Mrs Slippy was carrying her phone and Son 1 called to talk about whatever Mom's and Son's yak about. After a while I mentioned to Mrs S that she should pay a little more attention to what she was doing and DAMN, a minute later, I hear her squeal and jump back a few feet.

Well there in front of her was a 44" Timber/Canebrake Rattlesnake! A shot with the .410 and dinner is served! I accidently broke the rattle off the snake when I was trying to straighten it out to measure, you can see the rattle in the left hand side of the pic. I cut the head off before I measured it, no sense getting bit by a dead snake!

Yeah, I know the benefits that snakes have but this one was too close for comfort.


----------



## Denton

Sometimes things just need killing.

Congrats for gathering dinner!


----------



## Mish

I'm glad the wife is alright!!
How exactly are you going to cook that boy up?


----------



## dwight55

Hang em up on the clothes line and shoot em once for me,..........

UGH !!

I'm told they taste like chicken, . . . but have no hankering to find out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy

dwight55 said:


> Hang em up on the clothes line and shoot em once for me,..........
> 
> UGH !!
> 
> I'm told they taste like chicken, . . . but have no hankering to find out.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


This is the first Rattler that I killed on my place. Plenty of Copperheads but first rattler. Its a reminder to wear my snake boots when out and about. Here in the SE, Oct is a pretty active month for snakes during the morning and afternoon hours. Cool nights, warm sunny days.

PS; They taste "chicken-like", but not "like chicken"...if that makes sense.


----------



## Medic33

I seriously doubt you ate it slippy and I am sure mrs slippy wouldn't touch it alive or dead and fried.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Mish said:


> I'm glad the wife is alright!!
> How exactly are you going to cook that boy up?


Oh Mish Clearly thats a girl snake....


----------



## jim-henscheli

Ok. Alright. So, all joking aside, have any of you fine folks eaten snake?


----------



## Camel923

Some critters are just not compatible with human habitation. Rattle snakes, copperheads, etcetera are in that category. I expect to find them in the wild, but not near my abode. Enjoy the meal. Was the .410 from a pistol or shot gun?


----------



## Slippy

Medic33 said:


> I seriously doubt you ate it slippy and I am sure mrs slippy wouldn't touch it alive or dead and fried.


Hadn't eaten it YET! And yes, Mrs S would probably take a bite or two...maybe



jim-henscheli said:


> Ok. Alright. So, all joking aside, have any of you fine folks eaten snake?


Yes, a few. Not my favorite but eatable. Lightly dust with flour, fry in bacon grease and season with garlic salt and Lawrey's seasoning. Serve with a mayo based remoulade or even some tartar sauce.



Camel923 said:


> Some critters are just not compatible with human habitation. Rattle snakes, copperheads, etcetera are in that category. I expect to find them in the wild, but not near my abode. Enjoy the meal. Was the .410 from a pistol or shot gun?


.410 was shotgun. H&R Model 88. Many a kill (rabbit, snake, squirrel, bird etc)..notched on her stock.


----------



## 6811

jim-henscheli said:


> Ok. Alright. So, all joking aside, have any of you fine folks eaten snake?


When I was kid growing up in Asia, my doctor sent me to a place that looked like a pet store. There were small animal cages and fish tanks everywhere. The fish tanks had snakes in it and they were cobras. After giving the server a note from my doctor, I was served a big bowl of soup with meat that looked like fillet fish. It had long bones on the meat slightly different from fish bones. The damn dish tasted awful but the meat was not as bad as the soup. I found out later that it was cobra stew. The soup was medicinal and it made me feel better.


----------



## MI.oldguy

"Tastes like chicken,but it snot!"a nice little jingle.


----------



## Arklatex

Good job Slippy! No venomous snakes allowed at casa de Arklatex either. Personally, I wouldn't eat it but that's me. I've killed 2 cottonmouths and a copperhead this year. Haven't seen any rattlers but my neighbor killed a 6 footer he found in his shed a week ago... Dang thing had eggs in it so I know they're out here.


----------



## Stick

Four years here and only seen one rattler, a nice three foot desert one. Killed it out in the pile of pallets next to the truck. Just too close for comfort. I always thought snake was kinda like eating chicken necks. Lot of work for skinny little bits of meat. I'll take a nice plump quail any day.


----------



## coates776

What would you have done if it bit you and you where in a SHTf in real life


----------



## csi-tech

Here's my contribution. We opted for the release on this copperhead as it was nowhere near people or livestock. We have cotton mouths, pigmy and timber rattlesnakes here too but I personally have not encountered any of those on the farm. Yet.


----------



## Hemi45

I'm all for live and let live but if you're a critter that can harm my family and dogs, and you're on my property, you're gonna die. Period.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Hemi45 said:


> I'm all for live and let live but if you're a critter that can harm my family and dogs, and you're on my property, you're gonna die. Period.


Pretty much how I see it. As I have gotten older, I don't care much for killing anything. However snakes close to my home is the exception.


----------



## oldgrouch

We killed two copperheads in our yard this summer. It has been a couple of years since we last killed a rattler in our driveway. I'm nervous about them because my 10 and 7 year old grandchildren live with us. I wand to get several guineas -- I understand they go after ticks and snakes.


----------



## Urinal Cake

oldgrouch said:


> . I wand to get several guineas -- I understand they go after ticks and snakes.


Why do you think Italians go after ticks and Snakes? I think Guinea is a derogatory word....no?


----------



## Arklatex

oldgrouch said:


> We killed two copperheads in our yard this summer. It has been a couple of years since we last killed a rattler in our driveway. I'm nervous about them because my 10 and 7 year old grandchildren live with us. I wand to get several guineas -- I understand they go after ticks and snakes.


We had some at our last house. Not only do they keep down the insect population and run off snakes but they make one heck of an alarm system. They will tell you something is up before your dogs!


----------



## M118LR

Lost a Boston Terrier to a Cottonmouth, but the Grandchildren made it back into the house "Scot-free". Sharpened the edge on the Hoe after that. Loved the Dog. Loved the Dog even more after the sacrifice! Drew a line in the "Sand", but yes the Grandchildren cleaned and ate the sacrificial snake along with the other members of the clan. Poisonous Snakes have their place, my backyard isn't it! Tactical failures on the Snakes part our not my problems. Have no trouble administering a Death Sentence. God can sort it out, She hasn't made a mistake yet. JMHO.


----------

